# Bottling Wine Question...



## edphantom (18/4/09)

I've got some homebrew wine to bottle soon, do i have to use glass bottles and corks or can i use the plastic beer bottles with caps (new of course)?? Sorry if this is a stupid question!


----------



## hoppinmad (18/4/09)

edphantom said:


> I've got some homebrew wine to bottle soon, do i have to use glass bottles and corks or can i use the plastic beer bottles with caps (new of course)?? Sorry if this is a stupid question!



Plastic beer bottles? You could use glass beer bottles and crown seals... probably better than regular wine bottles and corks actually. However, if you want the wine to look nice and professional perhaps you should go with regular wine bottles.


----------



## edphantom (18/4/09)

HoppinMad said:


> Plastic beer bottles? You could use glass beer bottles and crown seals... probably better than regular wine bottles and corks actually. However, if you want the wine to look nice and professional perhaps you should go with regular wine bottles.



cheers, i think i'll just use glass bottles and corks, its just a pain in the arse to cork them thats all!


----------



## pdilley (18/4/09)

Boy those corkers that sit on the floor with all that cork compression/squeezing gear in them before the pin comes down and pushes the compressed cork into the bottle sure look nice.

I didn't ask the price though.


----------



## RussTaylor (18/4/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Boy those corkers that sit on the floor with all that cork compression/squeezing gear in them before the pin comes down and pushes the compressed cork into the bottle sure look nice.
> 
> I didn't ask the price though.



You can usually hire them from homebrew or wine supply shops. Same for crushers/destemmers and presses.


----------



## jarrad (26/4/09)

I picked up one of those double lever type of ones, works a treat! I thought it would be a bit hard to squeeze into the bottle but it's fine.


----------



## skippy (26/4/09)

you can use beer bottles with crown seals or champagne bottles with Tirage crown seals


----------

